# Paint shaver pro



## Pitteddie

I 100% disagree! I think this tool is amazing! I was in lead and asbestos remediation for years and have used every and any method known to man. I opened up my painting business 7 years ago and have been waiting for a tool with the capability of the paint shaver. I highly recommend this tool! If for some reason someone didn't like it they probably didn't follow the directions.


----------



## CarrPainting

http://www.diynetwork.com/videos/paint-shaver/31964.html


----------



## bdonahue

*Repily from someone who KNOWS*

I have used this tool. Yes it does take some finesse, but once you have the hang of it, THIS TOOL IS AWESOME especially on lap siding because it cleans the underside of the lap at the same time.

I am not a Company Rep, but a 30 year vet of restoring historic homes, and this tool ROCKS!

After a half day of use, I easily took 120 years of rock hard lead paint and waved this magic wand (yes it is work) and vacuumed up over a century of really hard paint. We also used a heat gun on the front wooden round columns which took as long as it did to remove all the other paint off of the house!

I will travel anywhere in the country with mine and enhance your restoration for a very low cost compared to known methods. Put ten guys with heat guns on one side of the house, and me on the other, I will finish in hours, not days. Phone four-o-seven-four-three-one-six-six-seven-three.

You can put a paint brush in anyone's hand, and get drastically different results. The paint shaver pro in my hands is money in the bank. I just flew back from Colorado to Florida on a job that was bid at 35K and did it in five days at 6K. The homeowner was so pleased, they made me lunch every day, and paid a 500 dollar tip.

You say heat gun? Go back to the stone age fella'!


----------



## bdonahue

*Heat Versus Pain Scraper Pro*

In a previous post someone stated that it took five days a side with a heat gun?

I did a two story 2000 sq ft home and spent less than one day a side.

PSP is an awesome tool!:thumbup:

Time Is money wouldn't you say?


----------



## Kent Whitten

Hmmmmm.... I wonder what the DEP thinks of your method.


----------



## bdonahue

*Paint Shaver Pro*

Kent,

When attached to a hepa vacuum, this is approved by the EPA for led paint remediation. Do you need help with a project? I travel the country doing this work. I tried to call you back.... No answer.


----------



## AlPropertySvcs

How long are we talking ? I know it varies with user but trying to get an idea.Im working on a 2000 square foot single story home clapboard siding .


----------



## Gough

bdonahue said:


> Kent,
> 
> When attached to a hepa vacuum, this is approved by the EPA for led paint remediation. Do you need help with a project? I travel the country doing this work. I tried to call you back.... No answer.


Do they meet the "no visible dust" outside the shroud requirement?


----------



## Frankawitz

I have had the Porter Cable for a good 10 years I stripped all the old paint off my house that was 1,800 sqft clapboard siding which was all Redwood when I got done.:thumbup:
Worked Great!


----------



## r4r&r

FWIW... 

http://www.agriculture.purdue.edu/fnr/faculty/hunt/paintstripping.pdf


----------



## Frankawitz

R4,
I couldn't get your link to come up, it also froze up my pc:thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r

I'm on my phone and it downloads the pdf with no problem. Maybe just Google the college and filename together.


----------



## qltycntrtrs

*i need advice*

im doing a proposal and i need sum advice please i just started my own buisness tho ive been doing the trade for many years and im trying to land this commercial building and i want to make sure im not charging too much but not shorting myself either if anyone can help me out with wat they think from their expierance


----------



## Spaint90

qltycntrtrs said:


> im doing a proposal and i need sum advice please i just started my own buisness tho ive been doing the trade for many years and im trying to land this commercial building and i want to make sure im not charging too much but not shorting myself either if anyone can help me out with wat they think from their expierance


My advice for you is to charge something, because something is better than nothing. Capish?


----------



## qltycntrtrs

i was just asking advice if i should bump up my pay rate cause its commercial job


----------



## Spaint90

qltycntrtrs said:


> i was just asking advice if i should bump up my pay rate cause its commercial job


You should know your production rates and what you need to turn a profit, therefore charging accordingly


----------

